# Catch & Release Bluebill!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Did some fishing/slash diver hunting in late October when my Son & I noticed something splashing in the cattails. We thought it might be a pike but when we got closer we could see it was a duck. Sure enough it was a Bluebill wrapped up in fireline. Got my nail clipper out and he was free in no time. We decided to let him go, which was weird since we were hunting bills earlier in the day. He's probably in Texas by now! Nicely plummed out lil' guy!


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice...thats the 1st CPR Duck I've seen! :beer:


----------



## steveandzoom (Sep 8, 2004)

That is very admirable. Good for you.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Awesome. Bluebills are my favorite duck. They are most hardy little guys. Used to be thousands of them come thru the NW Angle. Good job and wonderful lesson for the young guy.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats probably more rewarding than shooting a limit of ducks!

The first weekend of deer hunting I kept getting distracted by all the ducks in the Berthold area. I was driving down an old highway and thought i saw a duck in a small pond on the side of the road. I turned around to see if it was really a bird. It sure was a bird and was sitting on the edge of some cattails.

I turn around in the road where the duck can see me and sat right in front of the pond. I got the binocs out and wanted to see what was up with the duck because it had not moved one muscle. It looked like this greenhead was either dead or sleeping, so I honked my horn multiple times, bird never moved.

So I decide to go pick it up in the reeds because it was right next to land. I figured why bring my gun to go pick up a dead duck? I get one foot from the duck when Mr. Greenhead decides he wants to wake up. I startled him and he swam to the middle of the pond where he looked back at me and paused for a few seconds, then flew off.

I thought to myself......If only mallards were that easy to shoot in eastern Nodak.......That could have been the easiest shot on a greenhead ever!


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

I think it is great that CrazyWalsh81 cuts up his line and 6 pack holders but here is just a quick thought for you. How bout taking your garbage home with you instead of throwing it in the lake.


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

tilley said:


> I think it is great that CrazyWalsh81 cuts up his line and 6 pack holders but here is just a quick thought for you. How bout taking your garbage home with you instead of throwing it in the lake.


Now thats funny....exactly what I was thinking. But Im sure its not what he meant! :rollin:


----------



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

zogman said:


> Awesome. Bluebills are my favorite duck. They are most hardy little guys. Used to be thousands of them come thru the NW Angle. Good job and wonderful lesson for the young guy.


Agreed on the lesson for the next generation. Our sport is not just about killing things, but about enjoying them for what they are. I'm sure he will remember that duck for the rest of his life and likely will respect ducks more becuase of it.


----------

